# quel / lequel



## DeVillies

Bonjour!

J'ai une question d'usage:

*Quel/Lequel:*

"Quel de ces énoncés décrit mieux la situation suivante"

ou

"Lequel ce des énoncés décrit mieux la situation suivante"

Merci!

Alexandre


----------



## Mauricet

"Lequel *de ces* énoncés décrit *le *mieux la situation suivante"


----------



## RaZias

Bonjour, quel est la difference entre [quel] et [lequel] ?

---Example

Lequel de vous me répond ?

Est-ce que le suivant est acceptable: Quel de vous me répond ?


----------



## itka

_Lequel de vous me répond ?_ 
*Quel de vous me répond ?


----------



## RaZias

Merci par avoir répondu mais je ne cherche pas la phrase plus correcte mais si le pourquoi de cette chois.

Par example, pourquoi:

[Quelle heure est-il ?] et non [Laquelle heure est-il ?]

[Lequel de vous me répond ?] et non [Quel de vous me répond ?]


----------



## itka

_"Quel"_ est un adjectif interrogatif (ici). Comme tous les *adjectifs*, il *accompagne *un nom :
_Quel étudiant pourrait me répondre ?_
_"Lequel"_ est un pronom (ici : interrogatif). Comme tous les *pronoms*, il *remplace* un nom.
_Lequel pourrait me répondre ?_


----------



## Mec22

Bonjour à tous!

J'étais en train de lire un livre que je viens de ocmmencer aujourd'hui, et je me suis posé une question: Quelle est la difference entre "quel" et "lequel" et tous les mots dérivés (laquelle, lesquels, quelle...)? je pense que, peut-être, la difference soit que "que" l'on utilise que pour questions où l'on ait plusieurs choses (on dirait indéfinies) et "lequel" l'on utilise pour demander ce qu'on veut, p`réféte, etc d'entre deux ou plus choses données. Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ou savez??

Merçi beaucoupp!!!!


----------



## Maître Capello

La différence fondamentale est que _quel_ est un adjectif et qu'il précède un nom, tandis que _lequel_ est un pronom.

_Quel endroit __préfères-tu ?_
_Lequel __préfères-tu ?
_
_Quelles couleurs aimes-tu ?
Lesquelles aimes-tu ?
_


----------



## aspl

Bonjour,

j'ai une question grammaticale.

Dans l'exemple suivant :

A : J’adore Rihanna, Taylor Swift, Katy Perry et Madonna. _*Lesquelles *_chanteuses tu préfères ?
B : Je préfère Madonna et Taylor Swift.

Je dirais qu'il faut mettre *lesquelles *- parce que dans la réponse la personne B choisit parmi les chanteuses évoquées. Mais est-ce que dans une question un pronom rélatif composé (*lesquelles*) peut-être suivi par un nom ?

Merci d'avantage!


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, en français moderne, _lequel_ est un pronom et non un adjectif. Il faut donc choisir entre _Lesquelles préfères-tu ?_ et _Quelles chanteuses préfères-tu ?_


----------



## Mauricet

Il reste possible de dire _Lesquelles *de ces* chanteuses préfères-tu ?_ (ou _tu préfères ?_, familièrement).


----------



## aspl

Est-ce que cette structure [Lesquelles de ces chanteuses préfères-tu ?] est plutôt informelle ?


----------



## Roméo31

Que veux-tu dire exactement par "formelle" ?

En tout cas, la phrase est correcte.


----------



## aspl

Je veux dire s'il y a une différence de régistre (oral, soutenu) entre : 

Lesquelles de ces chanteuses préfères-tu ?
Quelles chanteuses préfères-tu ?

Ou ça n'a rien à voir et il s'agit seulement d'une petite différence du sens ? 

Merci.


----------



## Roméo31

Il y a une importante différence de sens entre ces deux phrases. En effet, par la première, X demande à Y quels sont les chanteuses que Y préfère *parmi celles que X lui désigne*. Par la seconde, X demande à Y de lui indiquer *ses chanteuses préférées.*


----------



## Mauricet

> Je veux dire s'il y a une différence de r*e*gistre (oral, soutenu) entre :
> 
> Lesquelles de ces chanteuses préfères-tu ?
> Quelles chanteuses préfères-tu ?
> 
> Ou ça n'a rien à voir et il s'agit seulement d'une petite différence du sens ?


Quant au registre, avec l'inversion _préfères-tu_ on n'est pas dans l'oral familier, plutôt dans le soutenu. La différence de sens entre _Lesquelles de ces chanteuses ... ?_ et _Quelles chanteuses ... ?_ est bien expliquée par Roméo31. On peut aussi dire _Lesquelles préfères-tu parmi ces chanteuses ?_ ou encore _Quelles chanteuses préfères-tu parmi elles ?_.


----------



## vitorbfp

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

En lisant ce fil, je croyais avoir tout compris sur l'emploi de quel et de lequel. Cependant, deux minutes après l'avoir lu, je suis tombé sur des exemples qui m'ont vraiment troublé.
Vous avez dit que "quel" est un adjectif interrogatif (doit *accompagner* un nom) et que "lequel" est un pronom interrogatif (*remplace* un nom). Je crois donc avoir bien compris que *lequel* (dans ce contexte) ne précède jamais un nom, puisque qu'il en remplace un.
Laquelle émission, lequel nom, lequel cours  (sont tous, par conséquent, des tours incorrects).

1) Mais dans les phrases suivantes, comment expliqueriez-vous l'emploi de "quelle/quel/quels" à la place de "lequelle/lequel/lequels", vu qu'il n'y a pas de nom qui les accompagne (du moins qui ne s'y rattache pas directement) ? L'emploi du pronom interrogatif serait-il fautif d'après vous ?

*Quelle est, selon toi, la meilleure emission de télé ?
Quel est le nom de ce vendeur ?
Quels sont les cours que tu préfères ?*

2) Concernant la première phrase, si je vous montre une liste d'emíssions de télé (par exemple : "N'oubliez pas les paroles", "Vendredi tout est permis" et "Les amours"), serait-il plus correct d'utiliser "laquelle" à la place de "quelle" ? *Laquelle est la meilleure émission de télé ?*
Pareillement pour les deux autres phrases, si je vous montre une liste de noms de vendeur (Pierre, Jean et Thierry) et une autre liste de cours (Maths, Physique et Histoire), quels mots utiliseriez-vous ?
Je me demande cela, parce que j'y vois sous-entendu *de ces + nom*.
_Laquelle (*de ces émissions*) est la meilleure émission de télé ?_

3) Ou sinon, pour le cas le plus général, le *nom* serait implicite : (même si la construction est hyper lourde)  
_Laquelle (*= quelle* *émission*) est la meilleure émission de télé ? _

Qu'en pensez vous ? 
Je vous remercie d'avance de vos réponses.

_
Je vous prie de corriger mes fautes de français. 
_


----------



## JClaudeK

Voici une explication qui me semble claire:



> *-QUEL(LE)(S)*: permet de poser une question sur un vaste "groupe" d'éléments. On ne se focalise pas encore sur un groupe précis et déterminé. Ainsi :
> "*Quel* est ton chanteur préféré?" (*c'est-à-dire parmi tous les chanteurs existants*)*
> "*Quelles *sont les villes que tu préfères en France ?" (parmi toutes les villes françaises)
> *
> -LEQUEL/LAQUELLE/LESQUELS/LESQUELLES* : cette fois-ci,* si l'on pose une question, celle-ci porte sur un groupe "restreint", prédéterminé*. Ainsi :
> "*Laquelle* préfères-tu?" (parmi les trois professeures *dont tu viens de me parler*)
> "Avec *lesquels* aimerais-tu partir en vacances?" (parmi les quelques amis dont tu viens de me parler)
> http://www.francaisfacile.com/forum/lire.php?num=7&msg=67458&titre=Lequel-quel


*souligné par moi




vitorbfp said:


> 3) Ou sinon, pour le cas le plus général, le *nom* serait implicite : (même si la construction est hyper lourde)
> _Laquelle (*= quelle* *émission*) est la meilleure émission de télé ?_


Pour moi, cette question n'est pas correcte, il faudrait demander:
_"*Quelle* est la meilleure émission de télé ?_

ou alors
_Laquelle *de ces émissions* *de télé* est la meilleure  ?_


----------



## vitorbfp

JClaudeK,
Dans les exemples que j'ai donnés plus haut en 2), il me semble que les questions portent clairement sur des *groupes restreints, prédeterminés *(exactement comme vous décrivez sur francaisfacile dans la partie *LEQUEL/LAQUELLE/LESQUELS/LESQUELLES*). 

*Parmi* les émissions que je viens de vous montrer... *parmi* les noms que je viens de vous montrer... *parmi* les cours que je viens de vous montrer... qui figurent dans la liste.

La tournure *lequel + verbe être* (conjugué) serait donc à éviter, même dans ces cas-là ?

Si je vous ai bien compris, j'aurais deux façons de poser la question, quand je vous montre une liste d'émissions.
"*Laquelle de ces émissions* de télé est la meilleure ?" ou "*Quelle est* la meilleure émission de télé ?". Quelle serait, selon vous, la structure la plus utilisée dans ce contexte ? Ou y aurait-il une autre façon encore plus courante de demander la même chose ? 

Merci.


_Je vous prie de corriger mes fautes de français. _


----------



## vitorbfp

Je voudrais demander autre chose à ce sujet.
Est-ce que je pourrais changer la position du groupe "de ces émissions" dans la phrase "*Laquelle de ces émissions est la meilleure*" ? Quelles sont les phrases correctes, parmi celles qui figurent ci-dessous ?

Laquelle de ces émissions est la meilleure ?  (sûr)
De ces émissions, laquelle est la meilleure ?
De ces émissions, quelle est la meilleure ?
Parmi ces émissions, quelle est la meilleure ?
Parmi ces émissions, laquelle est la meilleure ?  (J'imagine que celle-ci est fausse, d'après les commentaires précédents. Corrigez-moi si j'ai tort)

Je m'embrouille trop, puisque je pense que les sens de "*de ces émissions*" et de "*parmi ces émissions*" sont vraiment très proches. Cependant, je ne sais pas si les structures correspondantes seraient les mêmes. 


_Je vous prie de corriger mes fautes de français._


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

_Lequel_ dans l'interrogation (directe ou indirecte) :

1. Généralités (cf. le "Gravisse")


> D’ordinaire, il représente un nom ou un pronom qui peuvent concerner des personnes ou des choses. Ce nom peut figurer dans le contexte qui précède ou comme noyau d’un complément prépositionnel qui accompagne lequel.
> 
> De ton cœur ou de toi lequel est le poète ? (Musset, Poés. nouv., Nuit d’août.) —  Parmi ces étoffes, je me demande laquelle lui plairait le plus (Ac. 2000). — S’il avait à former deux élèves, l’un qui aurait à mener une vie quelconque et l’autre qui serait destiné à commander, auquel des deux enseignerait-il à être “ maître de ses désirs amoureux ” […] ? (M. Foucault, Hist. de la sexualité, t. II, p. 72.) — Par lequel des deux livres commencerez-vous ?



2. Je ne vois pas pourquoi serait incorrecte la phrase_ Parmi ces émissions, laquelle est la meilleure ? _
Bien sûr, on peut dire aussi _: Parmi ces émissions, quelle est la meilleure ?_



_
_


----------



## JClaudeK

Roméo31 said:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi serait incorrecte la phrase_ Parmi ces émissions, laquelle est la meilleure ? _



Effectivement, cette phrase est correcte puisque tu as explicitement restreint le groupe des émissions par "_*Parmi* ces émissions"._

Dans ton #12 § 2, je n'ai sans doute pas fait assez attention à ta phrase_ "quand je vous montre une liste d'émissions". _
Dans ce cas-là, on pourrait considérer que tu restreins implicitement le groupe des émissions_._

Toutefois, àma, in vaudrait mieux préciser
_De ces émissions, laquelle est la meilleure ? (_ou, bien sûr,_ Parmi ces émissions)_


----------



## Roméo31

Contre toute apparence, cette réponse s'adresse à vitorbfp (au moins à partir de "Dans ton") !


----------



## JClaudeK

Effectivement, désolé de ne pas l'avoir précisé.
Pour moi, c'était évident .... - en fait, dès la première phrase je m'adresse à vitorbfp.
Ce n'est pas parce que l'on cite quelqu'un qu'on s'adresse forcément à lui.


----------



## vitorbfp

Désolé de la réponse tardive, j'étais assez occupé ces derniers jours.

Je crois avoir mieux compris la différence entre les structures (j'ai aussi appris qu'il y a des zones de flou partout =P) et je vais essayer de résumer ce que j'ai pu apprendre avec ce fil. Ce "résumé" vous semble-t-il correct ? Auriez-vous d'autres choses à rajouter ?

1) Quel x lequel : quel est plus général, alors que lequel invite à _choisir_ parmi différentes options. Je copie ci-dessous un petit extrait d'un mail qu'un ami français m'a envoyé l'autre jour, où il parle de zones de flou. 

_Même si on est tous d'accord sur le principe des mots "quel" et "lequel", c'est vrai que pour certaines phrases, il y a des zones de flou... Si tu veux demander... Par exemple... "*Quel parfum de glace veux-tu* ?" à un ami devant le marchand de glace, je ne vois pas de problème, et on comprend que le choix est limité à ce que propose le marchand de glace. On ne va quand même pas se fatiguer à dire "*Lequel des parfums de glace veux-tu ?*" !_

2) Lequel : pronom interrogatif. On ne peut donc jamais dire "lequel + nom" directement.
laquelle robe, lequel homme 
Le même ami m'a écrit autre chose à ce sujet qui me paraît très intéressante : 

_Ah et aussi... J'ai fait mes petites recherches, et je me suis rendu compte d'un détail qui pouvait porter à confusion. Comme tu dis, c'est vrai que "quel" est un adjectif, et "lequel", un pronom. Mais... Tandis que "lequel" est uniquement un pronom (du coup, si tu veux l'associer à un nom, tu es obligé de dire "lequel de ...", mais ça, j'ai vu que tu l'avais bien compris), "quel" peut aussi faire office de pronom, si tu utilises le verbe "être" (et tu l'as compris aussi - mais c'est quelque chose dont je ne m'étais pas rendu compte jusqu'à maintenant !)
*Quelle* glace est la meilleure ? *(adjectif)*
*Quelle* est la glace qui est la meilleure ? *(pronom)*_
_Alors qu'avec un autre verbe, ça ne marche plus, bizarrement, et il faut changer de pronom !_

3) Dans la structure suivante, on utilise toujours *lequel*. Lequel de... 
lequel de ces verres, laquelle de ces émissions 
quelle de ces émissions 

Quant à la phrase "Parmi ces émissions, quelle est la meilleure ?" (considérée correcte par Roméo31), il semble y avoir encore une autre zone de flou, parce que mon pote m'a écrit : 

_Honnêtement, la deuxième phrase ne me semble pas si correcte que ça, puisqu'on commence déjà par délimiter le choix en disant "parmi ces émissions". Mais c'est vrai qu'elle ne me semble pas non plus HORRIBLEMENT fausse, juste pas tout à fait correcte._

Il me reste encore une question à poser à JClaudeK. Pourquoi la tournure "Laquelle est la meilleure émission ?" vous semble incorrecte ? Serait-elle trop lourde ? (contexte : je vous montre la liste avec les 3 émissions). 

Merci !

_Je vous prie de corriger mes fautes de français._


----------

